# Best $50 VST you've purchased



## jon wayne (May 6, 2016)

I've bought a lot of toys in the last year, from $25-$400. What's your favorite library you've bought for $50 or less?


----------



## tack (May 6, 2016)

ValhallaPlate.


----------



## Astronaut FX (May 6, 2016)

I believe I picked up Fluffy Audio's My Piano for around that much during a sale. That would certainly be on the short list.


----------



## jon wayne (May 6, 2016)

jon wayne said:


> I've bought a lot of toys in the last year, from $25-$400. What's your favorite library you've bought for $50 or less?


Forgot to mention my best $50 investment years back was group buy on Miroslav Philharmonik. Still whip it out for special occasions.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 6, 2016)

Indiginus Renegade Guitar was $49, now $59...if you need a guitar. 
http://www.indiginus.com/renegade.html

Also:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/great-libraries-under-60.50220/


----------



## LamaRose (May 6, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Indigenious Guitar was $49, now $59...if you need a guitar.
> http://www.indiginus.com/renegade.html
> 
> Also:
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/great-libraries-under-60.50220/



+1


----------



## proxima (May 6, 2016)

Efimov Duduk (on sale, I paid about $40) is a joy to play.


----------



## chillbot (May 6, 2016)

http://impactsoundworks.com/products/tuned-percussion/shou-drum/


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 6, 2016)

Korg KLC Wavestation. Maybe that's just because I used to love my hardware Wavestation EX so much ... but still, you asked, and the VST version thereof is absolutely spot-on as a replacement for the hardware, with all the benefits of virtuality added in along with better editing.


----------



## Vovique (May 6, 2016)

Signor Paganini Violin - $15 on sale, used countless times and always spot on where appropriate.


----------



## Johnny (May 6, 2016)

Embertone's Crystal Flute, $20 well spent! Also be sure to check out Logan's home [email protected] http://loganstahley.com/sample-instruments/ 
It's only $39 dollars- a steal of a deal!


----------



## mickeyl (May 7, 2016)

Every Valhalla reverb plugin, they're so much fun. Aww... must it be a library or are fx plugins allowed, too?


----------



## tack (May 7, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> Aww... must it be a library or are fx plugins allowed, too?


Even though he said library, the subject says VST rather than VSTi, so I figured it could be interpreted either way.


----------



## jon wayne (May 7, 2016)

Yea, any kind of plug-in that floats your boat. Good suggestions, so far. The free harmonica at Boulder Sounds is awesome. How do you think the NI reverbs compare to Vahalla?


----------



## JohnRosso (May 7, 2016)

For me, it's MJUC as plugin. And Acousticsamples Sunbird guitar which was on sale


----------



## Fleer (May 7, 2016)

This month Trackspark has that wonderful Pettinhouse Acoustic Guitar in its bundle for $2.99 instead of $69 list. And it's even the latest version v2.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 7, 2016)

jon wayne said:


> Yea, any kind of plug-in that floats your boat. Good suggestions, so far. The free harmonica at Boulder Sounds is awesome. How do you think the NI reverbs compare to Vahalla?



Really like Vahalla over most other options in its range (Vahalla Room is a good one to start with), including NI verbs. Adding a nice convolution (Spaces or Altiverb) is a great combo but no where near the $50 of Vahalla. Download the fully functional free demo and see how you like it.

https://valhalladsp.com/shop/reverb/valhalla-room/


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 7, 2016)

Fleer said:


> This month Trackspark has that wonderful Pettinhouse Acoustic Guitar in its bundle for $2.99 instead of $69 list. And it's even the latest version v2.



Wow, never heard of this. Not sure how this is worth it to Pettinhouse. I suppose that if they have thousands of subscribers his 20 percent for the month may be worth it, hopefully it introduces new customers to Pettinhouse.


----------



## erica-grace (May 7, 2016)

Cinematique's AutoHarp

Universal Sampling's Windchimes

Hollowsun's Taurus Pedals


----------



## EvilDragon (May 7, 2016)

Valhalla, pretty much.


----------



## Baron Greuner (May 7, 2016)

Renegade Guitar easily.


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 7, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Renegade Guitar easily.



100% agree.


----------



## chillbot (May 7, 2016)

So disqualified. Renegade Guitar is fifty-NINE dollars. Is it still worth it at that price?


----------



## Spip (May 7, 2016)

Valhalla UberMod without any doubt. 
Not only it sounds awesome but it does something that you can not find elsewhere.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 7, 2016)

Valhalla Room, my go to reverb. Unbelievable for $50. 

That's a ridiculous price for Pettinhouse acoustic (I have it.) GRAB IT!!


----------



## drumman (May 7, 2016)

chillbot said:


> So disqualified. Renegade Guitar is fifty-NINE dollars. Is it still worth it at that price?



Yes.



NYC Composer said:


> That's a ridiculous price for Pettinhouse acoustic (I have it.) GRAB IT!!



+1


----------



## Consona (May 8, 2016)

Soundiron's Cathedral of Junk.


----------



## dpasdernick (May 8, 2016)

WindcryMusic said:


> Korg KLC Wavestation. Maybe that's just because I used to love my hardware Wavestation EX so much ... but still, you asked, and the VST version thereof is absolutely spot-on as a replacement for the hardware, with all the benefits of virtuality added in along with better editing.



+1. Korg Wavestation is amazing. I may by a real one soon as I go through my "buying up old hardware" phase.


----------



## shredflanders (May 8, 2016)

Way less than $50, but Spitfire Labs Felt Piano. Really incredible.


----------



## LamaRose (May 8, 2016)

chillbot said:


> So disqualified. Renegade Guitar is fifty-NINE dollars. Is it still worth it at that price?



Intro price was $49 which was a steal... probably a felony in some states. $59 is still a serious misdemeanor... maybe more like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 9, 2016)

Another vote for Valhalla. Like, all of them.


----------



## Xupito (May 9, 2016)

Don't remember the exact price, but in the range was my precious TSE x50 v2 amp sim


----------



## RoyBatty (May 12, 2016)

Impact Soundworks Stroh Violin for free.


----------



## neblix (May 12, 2016)

Let's see... probably Embertone Crystal Flute. That VI is _*dope*._


----------



## ScarletJerry (May 12, 2016)

Like Crystal Flute, but I hear an initial "clicking" when playing some notes. I wonder if that is part of the sample? All of the Embertone stuff is great, though.


----------



## owenave (May 12, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> +1. Korg Wavestation is amazing. I may by a real one soon as I go through my "buying up old hardware" phase.


I have both a Wavestation AD and a Wavestation SR and I still use my plugin more because it is easy.
I wish there was a VI for a Roland JD990 for Macintosh... would love that one in a plug.


----------



## dpasdernick (May 13, 2016)

owenave said:


> I have both a Wavestation AD and a Wavestation SR and I still use my plugin more because it is easy.
> I wish there was a VI for a Roland JD990 for Macintosh... would love that one in a plug.



I have a real JD-990 and it's huge sounding. Software is, no doubt, convenient but hardware is truly amazing.


----------



## cmillar (May 13, 2016)

Best $50 I've spent is on the upgrade to Garritan's Personal Orchestra 5!

Glad I've hung onto the older GPO and could upgrade for only $49.50 or whatever it was.

There are some extremely usable instruments in the new collection, and it's a fantastic resource to use when you want to get some fast ideas out there.

A lot of great, easy ways to manipulate the instruments and create various ensemble sizes for realism.

Yes... realism!

I'm betting that GPO5 will actually be used in a lot of media work now. It's that good. It'd be fun to use this on some blindfold test.


----------



## Quasar (May 13, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Renegade Guitar easily.



Absolutely. Indiginus' Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar is an incredible bargain at $30, too.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 13, 2016)

Tugboat said:


> Indiginus' Delta Blues Acoustic Slide Guitar is an incredible bargain at $30, too.



That would probably be mine as well.


----------



## chrysshawk (May 13, 2016)

Dang it, I was going to remain silent on this one since I knew I would be cheating. But here we go and I admit I cheat: Samplemagic Magic AB plugin for GBP 49.95.
https://www.samplemagic.com/details/184/magic-ab

If transcribing is teaching you to write, I feel Magic AB teaches you how to sound with your arrangement. So many newbies, especially the ones posting in the post-production section should really consider getting this plugin as a requirement BEFORE asking how to EQ, how to Reverb, etc. It would make everyone's life better, better sounding, and the world a perfect place 

CH


----------



## Ashermusic (May 13, 2016)

But I can already pretty much do this do this though by assigning all my tracks in Logic to a VCA group and toggling solo between them and the audio file.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## owenave (May 13, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I have a real JD-990 and it's huge sounding. Software is, no doubt, convenient but hardware is truly amazing.


I have a JD990 rack also and yes it is amazing.


----------



## Spip (May 13, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> But I can already pretty much do this do this though by assigning all my tracks in Logic to a VCA group and toggling solo between them and the audio file.
> 
> Or am I missing something?



More or less...

With Magic AB it is much more convenient and quicker to do. Just put it on your master bus. And you can AB with up to 9 audio files, with looping points. You don't have to copy your files and can prepare your list of audio files once for all your work to come. By style or by project. etc.
Technically, nothing really new but in everyday work, when you have tried it, it's hard to do without...


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 13, 2016)

owenave said:


> I have both a Wavestation AD and a Wavestation SR and I still use my plugin more because it is easy.
> I wish there was a VI for a Roland JD990 for Macintosh... would love that one in a plug.



Someone sampled the JD990, but I don't own it. Only $20, but prob little to no interface...
http://quasarsounds.com/listing/roland-jd-990-samples-wave-kontakt-reason-logic-halion/

If you get it you'll have to compare against your hardware and let us know how it stacks up. The original is some great work from Eric Persing (now owns Spectrasonics).

**Edit: Just realized these are 16bit, 44.1k sounds. Seems like there would be better versions out there.... But I haven't found them yet.


----------



## owenave (May 13, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Someone sampled the JD990, but I don't own it. Only $20, but prob little to no interface...
> http://quasarsounds.com/listing/roland-jd-990-samples-wave-kontakt-reason-logic-halion/
> 
> If you get it you'll have to compare against your hardware and let us know how it stacks up. The original is some great work from Eric Persing (now owns Spectrasonics).


Thanks I will check it out. Yes I love my JD990. It used to go on tour with me and played a lead guitar sounding patch with my Keytar. It had some great harmonics as it sustained and faded out.


----------



## cristianmatei (May 13, 2016)

Fleer said:


> This month Trackspark has that wonderful Pettinhouse Acoustic Guitar in its bundle for $2.99 instead of $69 list. And it's even the latest version v2.


Bought it. Thanks.


----------



## Boberg (May 14, 2016)

Wasn't exactly 50$ or less, but if I remember correctly I got the Tina Guo Cello Legato for 69$. Been using it in a soundtrack that's inspired by Nordic mythology, and it worked very well for that. So for me it was very priceworthy.


----------



## drumman (May 14, 2016)

LamaRose said:


> Intro price was $49 which was a steal... probably a felony in some states.



Yeah, bought Renegade for $49. Turned out to indeed be a felony where I live. Serving jail time now. I'll play around with it when I get out.


----------



## kurtvanzo (May 14, 2016)

Got to mention much overlooked Phoenix from Frozen Plain- great 6 layer pad maker with truly beautiful controls and layout - even the fx section is top notch and well designed and scripted. The samples are spot on and have a great tone. All for $35. Wow.
http://www.frozenplain.com/products/phoenix/

Highly recommended and fun to play. Comes with 12 nki presets, but I wouldn't surprised if they add more. This thing can do so much.


----------



## chimuelo (May 14, 2016)

Solid State Symphony or Reaper....


----------



## Quasar (May 15, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Got to mention much overlooked Phoenix from Frozen Plain- great 6 layer pad maker with truly beautiful controls and layout - even the fx section is top notch and well designed and scripted. The samples are spot on and have a great tone. All for $35. Wow.
> http://www.frozenplain.com/products/phoenix/
> 
> Highly recommended and fun to play. Comes with 12 nki presets, but I wouldn't surprised if they add more. This thing can do so much.


FrozenPlain is great! I don't yet have Phoenix, but do have Arctic Strings and Colourform, which are both very versatile, quirky, creatively designed and fun to play.

And their prices, yeah: Wow is right. These are the kind of developers I like to support.


----------



## mac88104 (Sep 29, 2016)

some ideas :
Embertone Crystal Flute
some bundles at Versilian Studios (zither, harpsichord, etc..)
Boldersounds Harmonica
some bundles at Cinematique Instruments (Bowed Psaltery, etc..)
Audiowarp BOCS 1 2 3
Audio Imperia stuff
Sampletraxx Cinematic Zither


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 29, 2016)

Anyone mention Valhalla ?


----------



## mac88104 (Sep 29, 2016)

it is mentionned on page 1 and 2 ?


----------



## dariusofwest (Sep 29, 2016)

Embertone Sensual Sax
Indingus StrumMaker IV Acoustic


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 29, 2016)

Lazy today, tx



mac88104 said:


> it is mentionned on page 1 and 2 ?


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 29, 2016)

if u guys sign up for waves newsletter youll pretty much get any of their plugins for that price when they have their flash sales.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Sep 29, 2016)

Everything made by Valhalla DSP, Klanghelm (MJUC is SO damn great) and Hornet Plugins. Hornet Plugins (just like Klanghelm) is very underrated imho. Nice dev, no copy protection, dirt cheap and working very well.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Sep 30, 2016)

I second Klanghelm, MJUC and SDDR are really great. MJUC especially.


----------



## anp27 (Sep 30, 2016)

Easy.

All of the Valhalla reverbs.


----------



## Levitanus (Sep 30, 2016)

Any Ilya Efimov library.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 30, 2016)

Soundiron Vocal Elements 17 bucks.
Aahs are great.
2nd loop add female to the male with a CC#.

Outstanding...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 30, 2016)

mickeyl said:


> Every Valhalla reverb plugin, they're so much fun. Aww... must it be a library or are fx plugins allowed, too?



This, all day money.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Oct 1, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Soundiron Vocal Elements 17 bucks.
> Aahs are great.
> 2nd loop add female to the male with a CC#.
> 
> Outstanding...



Can you tell me more? I'm not sure that I understand what you're saying.

-Scarlet Jerry


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 1, 2016)

I bought these killer choir sounds, very high quality for 17 bucks a week ago.
I blend them in behind real vocals.
Go see if Soundiron is still doing the fire sale.
Best 17 Bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have Soundiron Sick 2 and it was definitely worth it for the price. The percussion itself can be very useful...and at times refreshingly different.


----------



## monstercab (Oct 3, 2016)

Xpand!2 on sale for $1 a couple of months ago... It was really a good pand for the buck!


----------



## fgimian (Oct 3, 2016)

jon wayne said:


> Yea, any kind of plug-in that floats your boat. Good suggestions, so far. The free harmonica at Boulder Sounds is awesome. How do you think the NI reverbs compare to Vahalla?



NI's RC48 is AWESOME, but honestly, ValhallaVintageVerb on Smooth Random sounds almost identical. The advantage with VVV the many algorithms you get for that tiny price tag and it's one of the best sounding effects out there! 

In saying that, if you own the NI plugins as part of Komplete Ultimate, they are absolutely worth using. RC24 is really lush but the downsampling does make it sound pretty dark and a bit dull for my taste. I like that crisp top end of modern reverbs and almost always run VVV in Modern mode.

Personally, I couldn't quite fall in love with the plate or room, VVV just feels right and I use it heavily everywhere. But all of Sean's work is top notch and easily worth 10 x the price. My only gripe with his plugins is their appearance, they are just so so so damn ugly imho.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 3, 2016)

fgimian said:


> NI's RC48 is AWESOME, but honestly, ValhallaVintageVerb on Smooth Random sounds almost identical. The advantage with VVV the many algorithms you get for that tiny price tag and it's one of the best sounding effects out there!
> 
> In saying that, if you own the NI plugins as part of Komplete Ultimate, they are absolutely worth using. RC24 is really lush but the downsampling does make it sound pretty dark and a bit dull for my taste. I like that crisp top end of modern reverbs and almost always run VVV in Modern mode.
> 
> Personally, I couldn't quite fall in love with the plate or room, VVV just feels right and I use it heavily everywhere. But all of Sean's work is top notch and easily worth 10 x the price. My only gripe with his plugins is their appearance, they are just so so so damn ugly imho.



I use RC24 quite a bit for drums, both that and 48 are fine reverbs imo. It's just that the overall sound of Valhalla Vintage is SO good, I've gone through phase of using that effect as a go to, and had to conscientiously rid myself of it (things were getting a bit samey). Still, both are easily worth the case and eminently useful imo.


----------



## rottoy (Oct 3, 2016)

anp27 said:


> Easy.
> 
> All of the Valhalla reverbs.


+1000


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 3, 2016)

I should also mention, Valhalla Uber can be absolutely amazing. I was on a Reaktor/Molekular effects kick when I first demo'd Uber. To make a long story short, these days I rarely pull out the Reaktor, while Uber remains a go to (for echo in particular). But it's just a stand out in general if you ask me, great effect is an understatement imo.


----------



## ionian (Oct 3, 2016)

owenave said:


> Thanks I will check it out. Yes I love my JD990. It used to go on tour with me and played a lead guitar sounding patch with my Keytar. It had some great harmonics as it sustained and faded out.



Yeah, there were definitely quite a few of us! I think the 990 excelled at that kind of stuff. In the 90s I was using the same thing - A Roland AX-1 keytar along with the 990. At some point in the 90s, I crossed paths with Delmar Brown. What was he using in his rig? An Ax-1 with a 990! haha The 990 definitely had a real organic quality to it.

I remember buying it new with the Vintage Synth card back in the 90s for about $2500! At least reminiscing takes some of the sting out of that! It's still in my rack and kicking butt. And I still have some black electrical tape over the PCM card slot - a relic from the 90s when you were allowed to smoke in venues and I used to religiously tape over all unused inputs/outputs of any kind with electrical tape to keep the smoke from getting inside the unit as much as possible.

Now, remaining in the spirit of the thread, I have to say two come to mind immediately. 

I love "80s Snares" from Loops de la Creme.
and "Hand Clapper" from Audio Thing.

Both sound great and do what's exactly on the tin! I also have a great fondness for tools that do just one thing and do it well. 

Amazingly both are available for roughly $25 or so, so I think my combined comes in at $50... score!

Regards,
Frank


----------



## Zookes (Oct 3, 2016)

Klanghelm MJUC I like very much, using it always. Wishing only for external detector signal input option but by this price cannot complain so much.

Typical effects for most things I am using D16 silverline thingers. Very very good effects and cheap also. Using very much Toraverb for if Valhalla Room or others being not so tasteful with a track.

Stillwell CMX also is this stereo magic thinger I am using so much.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 19, 2016)

iZotope Iris 2 is currently on sale for $49. JRRShop has it even lower—at just over $41, if you use the GROUP coupon. I'm not an Iris user, but it's gotten high marks in reviews I've read.

Would anyone here like to weigh-in on whether Iris 2 is well worth the current sale price?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2016)

For $40 ? like yah!



Geoff Grace said:


> iZotope Iris 2 is currently on sale for $49. JRRShop has it even lower—at just over $41, if you use the GROUP coupon. I'm not an Iris user, but it's gotten high marks in reviews I've read.
> 
> Would anyone here like to weigh-in on whether Iris 2 is well worth the current sale price?
> 
> ...


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks *synthpunk*!

According to Time+Space, the sale is 48-hours. I'm not sure when that window began and ends.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2016)

audiodeluxe and jrrshop also have that deal.



Geoff Grace said:


> Thanks *synthpunk*!
> 
> According to Time+Space, the sale is 48-hours. I'm not sure when that window began and ends.
> 
> ...


----------



## calebfaith (Oct 19, 2016)

Embertone Shire Whistle!


----------



## elpedro (Oct 19, 2016)

Geoff Grace said:


> iZotope Iris 2 is currently on sale for $49. JRRShop has it even lower—at just over $41, if you use the GROUP coupon. I'm not an Iris user, but it's gotten high marks in reviews I've read.
> 
> Would anyone here like to weigh-in on whether Iris 2 is well worth the current sale price?
> 
> ...


If you are a "preset kinda guy" walk past Iris, if you like to tinker and make unique and interesting sounds, Iris at this price is a ridiculous steal!I love it myself, and the sound quality is amazing, it's much under-reated in today's "preset" culture.definitely worth it IMHO!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 19, 2016)

elpedro said:


> If you are a "preset kinda guy" walk past Iris, if you like to tinker and make unique and interesting sounds, Iris at this price is a ridiculous steal!I love it myself, and the sound quality is amazing, it's much under-reated in today's "preset" culture.definitely worth it IMHO!


Thanks for the heads up, *elpedro*!

I don't have the time for sound design I used to, but I do like and use the ability to tweak to taste. From what I've seen in video demos, I like Iris 2's innovative idea of using a Photoshop approach to selecting overtones and doing other unusual edits coupled with the traditional approach to synthesis we've all come to know so well.

Sold!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Raindog (Oct 20, 2016)

I don´t know, why nobody mentioned the VB3 VST organ (maybe I overlooked it). One of the best Hammond emulations (if not THE best) ever made. Unfortunately still not (and maybe never) 64bit ready on a Mac.
regards
Raindog


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 21, 2016)

VB3 is very well regarded at a keyboard forum I frequent, but that lack of 64-bit Mac support has caused a lot of fans to look elsewhere. The new favorite of a lot of people there is Acousticsamples B-5, but that will cost you roughly twice the $50 limit of this thread. At 99€, it's still a great value though. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## SillyMidOn (Oct 21, 2016)

Not even $50, just $17.99: Esper Synth, great for that 80s Vangelis synth feel.

http://www.unearthedsampling.com/esper-synth


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 21, 2016)

With all those sales going on, it's basically impossible to choose one....
iirc, i payed =50 or <50 for Plug ins like Eventide Blackhole, izotope Stutter Edit, some fantastic plug ins from IK Multimedia, Plugin Alliance, Melda, Soundtoys (before getting the bundle...).

And there were also some small sample libraries...

However, tbh, i don't know if this price tag is so important.
Exponential Audio or u-He plug ins are constantly above this range, but i use them every day in more or less every production.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 21, 2016)

This has to be the best collection of "free" (small donation required) instruments!
http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/ranges/spitfire-labs/

Personal favorites:

Scary Strings
Frozen Strings
Harmonic Piano
Miniharp
Soft Piano (felt piano?)

I think if you bought every instrument there it would total only about $123 (50 instruments at £2 a piece, £100).
Truly a steal. Planning on getting Permafrost Strings and Trumpet Fields.


----------



## GULL (May 27, 2017)

Fleer said:


> This month Trackspark has that wonderful Pettinhouse Acoustic Guitar in its bundle for $2.99 instead of $69 list. And it's even the latest version v2.



What is your experience with trackspark? How good it is?


----------



## paulmatthew (May 27, 2017)

Valhalla Room or Indiginus Renegade . Great value for the money from both


----------



## jon wayne (May 27, 2017)

The Pettinhouse deal was all I have used with my Trackspark subscription. I have a bunch of drum WAV files I accumulated that will probably hit the trash soon. If you are into dance and hip-hop, it is worth the $2+ every month.


----------



## kmlandre (May 27, 2017)

GULL said:


> What is your experience with trackspark? How good it is?



Trackspark has been fantastic as far as I'm concerned. I don't get a use out of evey month's package, but about half the time there's some invaluable gem, like the Pettinhouse Acoustic or the AAS Guitar Strummer or some useful FX. The Pettinhouse library was alone made it worth maintaing the subscription and I have yet to be disappointed!

Kurt


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2017)

No doubt Sonivox 88... great piano library for 16 € during sale at audiodeluxe


----------



## JPQ (May 27, 2017)

cmillar said:


> Best $50 I've spent is on the upgrade to Garritan's Personal Orchestra 5!
> 
> Glad I've hung onto the older GPO and could upgrade for only $49.50 or whatever it was.
> 
> There are some extremely usable instruments in the new collection, and it's a fantastic resource to use when you want to get some fast ideas out there.



What instruments you mean ? its cheap and sometiems i feel dont sound bad for some uses.


----------



## Flaneurette (May 27, 2017)

Acustica PINK CM Hardware-modelled EQ, comes free with Computer Music issue 239.

http://www.musicradar.com/news/tech/instant-analogue-computer-music-issue-239-646407

You can grab a copy for $5 on Google Play

Seriously amazing piece of software. Am considering buying the full channel strip which includes the compressor.


----------



## LamaRose (May 27, 2017)

Make it a deuce for the Indiginus Renegade.


----------



## sazema (May 27, 2017)

Cytomic - The Glue


----------



## rvb (May 27, 2017)

Sknote DolA for 30 bucks! Use it on all my mixes.


----------



## Erick - BVA (May 27, 2017)

kmlandre said:


> Trackspark has been fantastic as far as I'm concerned. I don't get a use out of evey month's package, but about half the time there's some invaluable gem, like the Pettinhouse Acoustic or the AAS Guitar Strummer or some useful FX. The Pettinhouse library was alone made it worth maintaing the subscription and I have yet to be disappointed!
> 
> Kurt



I have never regretted it either. However, it does look like they've increased the price to 5.99 a month? Wonder if that applies to people who started earlier? If they are increasing the price, hopefully that means they will start including even better plugins and libraries in the future?
I use The Abuser by Audiority quite a bit, which was part of the sub a while back. Good at crushing a sounds high-end and leaving a warm low end. Would be $50 normally. There are quite a few gems which come through every once an a while as well --including AAS player/Chromaphone presets, Pettinhouse, and lots more. I am a guitarist, but sometimes I prefer a VST since I don't have to contend with ambient noise. Now if I had a legitimate studio that would be another thing.


----------



## creativeforge (May 27, 2017)

proxima said:


> Efimov Duduk (on sale, I paid about $40) is a joy to play.


 Thanks for suggesting, amazing sound! On my short list!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 27, 2017)

The AIR Instument Expansion Pack Complete Upgrade is currently selling for $52.00 at Plugin Boutique. To buy it you have to already own one of their products. Maybe you have shelled out $1 for XPAND!2? (I got it free with a keyboard). 

*• Hybrid 3.0* – High-Definition Analog & Wavetable Synth
*• Loom* – Modular Additive Synthesizer
*• Vacuum Pro *– Polyphonic Analog Tube Synthesizer
*• Structure *– Multi-Timbral Sampler Instrument
*• Strike* – Ultimate Virtual Drummer Instrument
*• Velvet* – Vintage Electric Piano Instrument
*• Transfuser* – Melodic & Rhythmic Groove-Creation Instrument
*• THE RISER* – Synth-based Transition Designer
*• DB-33* – Tonewheel Organ Simulator
*• MINI GRAND* – Acoustic Grand Piano
*• Fresh AIR Expansion* – Presets for Vacuum Pro
*• Flux Transitions Expansion* – Presets for theRiser
*• AIR Creative FX Collection PLUS* – 28 Classic Audio FX
*• XPAND!2* – Multi-Timbral Workstation
*• D. Ramirez Expansion* – Presets for Hybrid 3
*• Marco Lys Expansion* – Presets for Hybrid 3
*• Mark Knight Expansion* – Presets for Hybrid 3
*• Rene Amesz Expansion* – Presets for Hybrid 3
*• Tocadisco Expansion* – Presets for Hybrid 3
*• Analog Trap Expansion* – Presets for Hybrid 3

This did work out to $50 because it came with a $2 cash rebate.


----------



## creativeforge (May 27, 2017)

Insane, what's happening is insane... :O


----------



## Fleer (May 27, 2017)

GULL said:


> What is your experience with trackspark? How good it is?


TBH, that Pettinhouse acoustic guitar was the single thing that did it for me.


----------



## Erick - BVA (May 31, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Insane, what's happening is insane... :O



Yeah,the upgrade is 24 USD cheaper than when I did it


----------



## nulautre (May 31, 2017)

Another vote for Valahalla... (Room in my case)


----------



## synthpunk (May 31, 2017)

TX for the tip @rvb Acustica dolby lust now over.



rvb said:


> Sknote DolA for 30 bucks! Use it on all my mixes.


----------



## SBK (May 31, 2017)

Wavesfactory trackspacer!!! Best tool for mixing low end


----------



## Ultraxenon (May 31, 2017)

jon wayne said:


> Yea, any kind of plug-in that floats your boat. Good suggestions, so far. The free harmonica at Boulder Sounds is awesome. How do you think the NI reverbs compare to Vahalla?


I used the Native reverbs earliere, but after i got Vallhalla Room and EW Spaces i dont use them anymore. I dont think they are at the same level as thoose two, but it could just be me that didn't know how to get the best out of them. Spaces is awsome for orchestral stuff.


----------



## StillLife (May 31, 2017)

I just bought acousticsamples' Sunbird for 49,- and I am amazed with its quality. I think I will use it a lot, so this may be the best vst I bought for less than 50.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jun 1, 2017)

Currently, my favorite plugin under $50 is Glass Viper by QuikQuak
There's another current favorite, but it's a little over $50 ($59). That would be Phonec2 by Psychic Modulation.


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 1, 2017)

Solid State Symphony by Indiginus. 
Well, OK it was actually 59 bucks instead of 50, but not just the best value ever...but quite possibly the most cool & fun library I've ever owned and I own everything.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Jun 1, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Solid State Symphony by Indiginus.
> Well, OK it was actually 59 bucks instead of 50, but not just the best value ever...but quite possibly the most cool & fun library I've ever owned and I own everything.


 
I've been wanting to check that one out --and by that I mean buy it


----------



## MillsMixx (Jun 1, 2017)

Sibelius19 said:


> I've been wanting to check that one out --and by that I mean buy it



I don't think you'll be disappointed. It's a synthesized library not a real sample library for obvious reasons (which would cost hundreds of dollars) but wow this thing sounds good and is fun to play right out of the box. It'll spark your creativity and you can use it for layering and enhance. I love a good synth string, pads, etc. This one also has a cool percussion section and some very nice presets :--)


----------

